# Slow navigating the forums



## bluefrog (Aug 9, 2011)

Is anyone elde having trouble with the forums being very sloooooooow to move around in?  The smokin \g meat forum is the only forum that I am having a problem with.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup. It's very image heavy, so it takes a while to load on my fast cable connection. Sometimes it's worse than others.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm using Chrome & it seems fine.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 9, 2011)

Running exceptionally slow here too


----------



## tiki guy (Aug 9, 2011)

*Mozilla Firefox , site runs great on it *


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2011)

Chrome and running full speed.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 9, 2011)

Get rid of IE, if that's what you are using.  Chrome or Firefox are much faster in almost every application.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm on Firefox and it's slower than most other websites. Not intolerably so, but it's definitely noticeable. I'm running between 15 and 17 mb per second download speeds, 2-4 mbps uploads.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 9, 2011)

On Chrome: and my Roadrunner tends to be slow at this time.

Download Speed: *13224*  kbps (1653 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *962*  kbps (120.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Tue Aug 09 2011 20:14:52 GMT-0400 (EDT)

Another test: 7.51 Mbps Download

                    945  kbps  Upload

Yet another   14.51 Mbps Download

                    .93    Mbps Upload


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2011)

Has it gotten even slower in the last few days?. SMF has always been slower then any other site I visit, but the last few days it's become almost intolerable. I'm talking 20-25 seconds to navigate to a different page slow.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

I remember when I would wait like 10 minutes for a page to load on dialup.  Now I get mad if it takes more than a few seconds...yeesh we are spoiled.  But yeah, its a little slow sometimes for me too.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2011)

Never mind, answered my own question. Switched to Firefox and it's not an issue.


----------

